# My New Interior Lighting



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

This took all but 15 minutes to install:

Ribbon LED Strips

2 x 1ft Blue LED ribbons




























UNDERNEATH DRIVER SIDE:










UNDERNEATH PASSENGER SIDE:


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks good man. BRIGHT!!! lol...just curious. what did you tap into for them and are they controlled by your interior lights or a switch you wired in.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> Looks good man. BRIGHT!!! lol...just curious. what did you tap into for them and are they controlled by your interior lights or a switch you wired in.



Cigarette lighter fuse(I think #6) its the switched +12v source for my hardwired radar detector, subwoofer remote turn on, and now these LEDs

Just buy an add-a-circuit from advanced autoparts


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Cigarette lighter fuse(I think #6) its the switched +12v source for my hardwired radar detector, subwoofer remote turn on, and now these LEDs
> 
> Just buy an add-a-circuit from advanced autoparts


thanks for the info i may have to work on this for my ride.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> thanks for the info i may have to work on this for my ride.


not a problem! I'm always happy to help.


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sub?*



itsbmw said:


> Cigarette lighter fuse(I think #6) its the switched +12v source for my hardwired radar detector, subwoofer remote turn on, and now these LEDs
> 
> Just buy an add-a-circuit from advanced autoparts


Somewhat off subject I see you mentioned "a subwoofer remote turn on" I've been looking to install a sub but I dont know where to connect my rca connections to like splicing them or what also where was the power wire ran? Any help would be greatly appreciated....unless you're talking about the upgraded pioneer system


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

alexhdz321 said:


> Somewhat off subject I see you mentioned "a subwoofer remote turn on" I've been looking to install a sub but I dont know where to connect my rca connections to like splicing them or what also where was the power wire ran? Any help would be greatly appreciated....unless you're talking about the upgraded pioneer system


Yes I am running 2 12" Type Rs with 1200 watts RMS, the charging system in this car is great! I get little to no dim on full load.

You need a line output converter, which you splice into the factory speaker wire, this gives you RCA outputs for your amplifier.

The power wire can be ran through the grommet that is on the drivers side, above the brake pedal and to the left. If you need a picture I'd be more than happy to take one for you.


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Please post pics..*



itsbmw said:


> Yes I am running 2 12" Type Rs with 1200 watts RMS, the charging system in this car is great! I get little to no dim on full load.
> 
> You need a line output converter, which you splice into the factory speaker wire, this gives you RCA outputs for your amplifier.
> 
> The power wire can be ran through the grommet that is on the drivers side, above the brake pedal and to the left. If you need a picture I'd be more than happy to take one for you.


Yes, please share pics of your sound system wirering. Thanks!


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

*sub*



itsbmw said:


> Yes I am running 2 12" Type Rs with 1200 watts RMS, the charging system in this car is great! I get little to no dim on full load.
> 
> You need a line output converter, which you splice into the factory speaker wire, this gives you RCA outputs for your amplifier.
> 
> The power wire can be ran through the grommet that is on the drivers side, above the brake pedal and to the left. If you need a picture I'd be more than happy to take one for you.


Yea man some pics would be great.
Oh and also where did you splice the speaker wire at?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

..


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Here are pictures of power wire:

I didn't feel like pulling my panels today.

Subs are out because I had to go to costco lol.


Pictures:

Under the hood:


























Inside the car:










Trunk:










I grounded in the spare tire well, below the tire. And also ran the speaker wire I spliced and connected the LOC in the trunk, all RCA and power wire slack is in the spare tire well. Then it runs back out as you can see.


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Here are pictures of power wire:
> 
> I didn't feel like pulling my panels today.
> 
> ...


I PM'd thanks


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Best I could get, I was in a rush.

I put an alligator clip on the wires so you knew which pair I was talking about:





























Using an add-a-circuit(the wires in there are the radar detector, amp-turn-on, and LEDs) I havnt cleaned those up yet because I want to make sure I'm 100% happy with the placement of everything.










Green is positive^^ Green/Black is negative^^ the speaker wire is tapped into the wire by stripping wire with a razor and splitting strands in half like so:
























Then I push the speaker wire through, wrap around, then tape.
Oh and wiring diagrams are available via a PM


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok just one more question, where exactly is this at, like where did you splice at?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Pull up the door sill on the driver side, its right below the hood release lever.


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

*thanks*



itsbmw said:


> Pull up the door sill on the driver side, its right below the hood release lever.


thanks a lot man really appeciate it now just waiting for that line output converterto come in


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

question in some of the cruzes dashes it looks like the dash lights are either blue or green. is the color adjustable?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Drew1985 said:


> question in some of the cruzes dashes it looks like the dash lights are either blue or green. is the color adjustable?


In the RS the gauges are "iceburg blue" or something i Think, in a non-rs I think it is the greenish color. I could be wrong.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

They are all ice blue lighted


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey itsbmw, I have a lot of questions and you seem to know what you are doing lol. 

1. Do you have all three of those things tapped into the same fuse and is that alright to do? 

2. Does it matter if you put two 10amp fuses or two 20 amp fuses in the add-a-circuit? 

3. How did you route the wire from the LED's to the fuse box...specifically from the passenger side LED?

4. Where are you grounding all the wires? I haven't really found a good spot.

Thanks man


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Hey itsbmw, I have a lot of questions and you seem to know what you are doing lol.
> 
> 1. Do you have all three of those things tapped into the same fuse and is that alright to do?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I like to think I do 

1. yes they are all tapped into the same fuse, and of course this is okay, I'm staying under what the fuse is rated for, and everything is securely connected.
2. I would say it does not matter, I ended up using a 10 and a 20, but I think 10 and 10 would be a safer bet.

3. The panels that run underneath the center console of the car pull of extremely easy(by those panels I mean the one to the right of the gas pedal, itll pull right off and you can route the wire from one side to the other.

4. Open the driver door, and where the left side of the dash meets the door, that part pops off, and there is a screw towards the top that you can loosen and put your wires behind, tighten, and voila, you have a ground

I know this picture isn't from the cruze, but it should give you a general idea of what I mean:

Car fuse box image by jdubose on Photobucket


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahh you are the man! That is gonna help a bunch. Thanks a lot! What is the best way to get that side panel off near the door?

edit: Nevermind got it off. Installed blue led lights on both sides too and the install is clean! Maddd thanks to *itsbmw*...helped me out a bunch with all the tips man!! If you were 21 I'd buy ya a beer or two.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Finished product:


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

...


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Itsbmw, how did you run your wires to the trunk? On my Celica I went under the door sills and then under the seat to the trunk. Is that possible under these door sills?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Itsbmw, how did you run your wires to the trunk? On my Celica I went under the door sills and then under the seat to the trunk. Is that possible under these door sills?



Pull up the door sills, lift carpet, theres more than enough room for 4AWG wire.


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Props!*



itsbmw said:


> Pull up the door sills, lift carpet, theres more than enough room for 4AWG wire.


Itsbmw-thanks again for the assist. Got around doing my setup this last weekend and it worked like a charm! Appreciate it!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

darkmeth said:


> Itsbmw-thanks again for the assist. Got around doing my setup this last weekend and it worked like a charm! Appreciate it!


Yep! Not a problem.

Glad to hear everything worked


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job. My buddy did this but he tapped in to a ballast he installed for these lights so he didnt take up the ciggarrette lighter. They are controlled by an off on switch underneath the steeringwheel just an idea throwing it out there


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Nice job. My buddy did this but he tapped in to a ballast he installed for these lights so he didnt take up the ciggarrette lighter. They are controlled by an off on switch underneath the steeringwheel just an idea throwing it out there


 
That's really not a great idea. This guide doesn't take up the cigarette lighter, you just tap the fuse(which doesn't disable the cigarette port). No need for a switch, and if you wanted one you could put it between your remote wire..


Make sure he used an inline fuse coming from the ballast, he doesn't need his car catching on fire.


EDIT:

I see what you were saying now, oops. Yes I did not use a cigarette lighter adapter for these either, everything is hard wired. We tapped the cigarette lighter FUSE, not the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Could those lights be tied into the dimmer control?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Could those lights be tied into the dimmer control?



In my opinion I would say highly unlikely. You could try it, but my guess is it would mess something up.


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

*cut off switch*

itsbmw , I'm planning on installing the lights just like you have instructed above. I"m curious though, where did you put the cut-off switch? If you have a pic of that would be awsome. Thaks.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> itsbmw , I'm planning on installing the lights just like you have instructed above. I"m curious though, where did you put the cut-off switch? If you have a pic of that would be awsome. Thaks.


i don't think he has it on a switch. just on the front cigarette lighter circuit(turns on and off with the ignition). I am not positive though.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Osiris was correct, they turn on and off with the ignition.


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh ok, I plan on putting a cut off switch with mine. I just need to find a good place to it. Any suggestions fellas?


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Could you clarify where you found the speaker wires to splice into? I'm dreading having to do it inside the door. I want to use the stock wires so I don't have to fish into the doors to hook up new components.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Vulgar, all I have to do is tap into the speaker wires and everything should be finished. I might need a new amp but that's another story. Pop off the driver's side door sill plastics. Right under the hood release is the harness with eleventy billion wires. Look up in itsbmw's pics earlier in this thread. I am just trying to get the rear door speakers. On the harness there are wires going in and coming out. Coming out it looks like the spearer wire pairs are twisted around each other. The white/dark blue pair is the rear right and the 2 dark green wires are the left rear, which are the two I think itsbmw has the clip on in the earlier pics.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

My question was asking if all of the speaker wires were there by the hood release? 

If they are that really simplifies this whole build in a huge way. Do the tweeters have their own dedicated wires off the head unit, or do they run off the door speakers?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> My question was asking if all of the speaker wires were there by the hood release?
> 
> If they are that really simplifies this whole build in a huge way. Do the tweeters have their own dedicated wires off the head unit, or do they run off the door speakers?


yes all 4 sets of speaker wires are there...just peel the tape below the massive connector back and it will reveal all of them..you may have to move a couple to find them all but they are there....each speaker wire set is twisted into a pair and are colored as followed:

Left Front:
(+) Dark Blue
(-) Brown, Dark Blue Stripe

Right Front:
(+) Yellow
(-) Yellow, Black Stripe

Left Rear:
(+) Dark Green
(-) Dark Green, Black Stripe

Right Rear:
(+) White
(-) Dark Blue, Black Stripe


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Another question, I'm also thinking about installing an amp this weekend adn I was curious to know where did you put the ground wire.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I have my sub in the back right corner of the trunk. If you take out the trunk liner there is a raised spot with a hole up near the corners on both sides. My first intention was to thread the hole and use that. I didn't want a bolt sticking up into the liner and possibly tearing through it. I drilled a small hole in the side of the raised piece so the bolt will not create a bump under the liner. 

It's raining right now, as it's been for days, but I can snap a pic of the ground if you'd like.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> Another question, I'm also thinking about installing an amp this weekend adn I was curious to know where did you put the ground wire.


heres where i put mine(not my car but the pic is for reference).....if you remove the passenger side cover where the red arrow is pointing there is a factory ground under there...i think there are 2 wires grounded there if i remember correctly...if you remove that cover you will see it...its just 3 plastic fasteners and it comes right out..hopefully this helps...my amp works like a champ...


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome, i really appreciate the help guys. I plan on installing the amp and sub in my new ride this weekend. I"m so excited i can't wait to "giterdun". 

Another question while I"m thinking about it. How hard is it to remove the plastics along the bottom of the doors and the plastics between the doors (where the seat belt is). Do they just snap apart? Any particular place where i should start taking them apart (middle, end)?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> Awesome, i really appreciate the help guys. I plan on installing the amp and sub in my new ride this weekend. I"m so excited i can't wait to "giterdun".
> 
> Another question while I"m thinking about it. How hard is it to remove the plastics along the bottom of the doors and the plastics between the doors (where the seat belt is). Do they just snap apart? Any particular place where i should start taking them apart (middle, end)?


they are very easy....i started at the back side of the panel...and worked forward...they have the usual plastic snap in clips and the kick panels also have a metal pop in clip at the top...i think they all have 3 in the lower section and the b pillars(seat belt ones)same thing just pop off...i didn't take mine the whole way off just enough to sneak the wires through....and you don't need to take the door seal off it just overlaps the panels and they will come off no problem...there may also be a factory ground under the left side as i mentioned earlier i am not sure cause i put my sub on the right side and didn't look...


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help Osiris, i had everything I needed but now I can't find the last piece to complete the install. I have the LS model and I saw on here how to take the rear door off to connect speaker cable to the trunk for the amp source. The problem is I can't find that article. Can you let me know how opened up the door panel.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> Thanks for your help Osiris, i had everything I needed but now I can't find the last piece to complete the install. I have the LS model and I saw on here how to take the rear door off to connect speaker cable to the trunk for the amp source. The problem is I can't find that article. Can you let me know how opened up the door panel.


no prob....you don't need to take off the door panels to tap into the speaker wires for the amp....all 4 sets of speaker wires are under the hood release under the kick panel where the red arrow is pointing in the picture in the massive harness(you will need to peel the tape back and they are all there)...bmw has a gator clip on it in his pics i think on page 2 of this thread


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> yes all 4 sets of speaker wires are there...just peel the tape below the massive connector back and it will reveal all of them..you may have to move a couple to find them all but they are there....each speaker wire set is twisted into a pair and are colored as followed:
> 
> Left Front:
> (+) Dark Blue
> ...


Are the tweeters wired directly off the 6.5" speakers in the doors? Or are they in the wiring harness somewhere as well?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea the tweeters are wired directly off the front door speakers. PM me if you'd like the pdf of the diagram. One of the guys here posted the pdf in another thread but it doesn't enlarge too well.


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> no prob....you don't need to take off the door panels to tap into the speaker wires for the amp....all 4 sets of speaker wires are under the hood release under the kick panel where the red arrow is pointing in the picture in the massive harness(you will need to peel the tape back and they are all there)...bmw has a gator clip on it in his pics i think on page 2 of this thread


I'm trying to take that piece off but I'm having a hard time. I was able to get the piece closest to the drivers seat snapped off but i can't take the entire panel off. Was there a trick to get it off?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> I'm trying to take that piece off but I'm having a hard time. I was able to get the piece closest to the drivers seat snapped off but i can't take the entire panel off. Was there a trick to get it off?


after you get the bottom section popped up just pull straigth back on the top section of the panel by the hood release...its tough because there is a metal clip instead of the plastic ones...you can also slip a flat head screwdriver under it to help pry it off...just be careful you don't damage your door seal...trust me it will come off...lol


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> after you get the bottom section popped up just pull straigth back on the top section of the panel by the hood release...its tough because there is a metal clip instead of the plastic ones...you can also slip a flat head screwdriver under it to help pry it off...just be careful you don't damage your door seal...trust me it will come off...lol


Worked like a charm O, plastics are off, now time to get to work. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> Are the tweeters wired directly off the 6.5" speakers in the doors? Or are they in the wiring harness somewhere as well?


I have all the wires pulled through but i dont have the speaker wire yet pulled, i have a questions though. All I need is one pair of rear speakers to the back? just the dark green and dark green w/ black stripe? or do i need the other rear speaker pulled as well?


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Help!!!*

Something bad has happened and I dont know what to do. I was finishing up on my amp/sub installation and I wasn't getting anything from the sub but the amp was powered up.. to make sure everything was working i disconnected the speaker from the input on the amp and connected it directly to the sub to see if i was getting any signal. I was amazed to find out that i was getting sound from the sub minus the amp. NOw this is where things got crazy!!!

I then disconnected the wire from the sub and the 2 wires touched.. i then got a fuzzy sound from the speakers then that was it, no sound... i went to the front to turn the ignition off and i smelled something, like a fuse blew.... 

I then disconnected EVERYTHING and checked all the fuses in the panel and under the hood. all seems good. I then turned the key on the ignition and started the car. everythign started up even the radio but no sound. I can change stations, inputs but no sound. 

PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE AN IDEA WHAT BLEW!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

ok, I gathered myself together and sat down and looked at the owners manual for the umpteenth time. Here's what I found. I found a infotainment/bluetooth fuse that was hidden (at leasst i thought it was). If you see the image below does it look like there's 2 fuses for the infotainment system one big and one small? i checked the small one and that looks ok, but i can't tell if the big one is burnt or not by looking at it but it smells like a burnt smell a little. the pronts dont show any sign of burning though. what do you think?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

oh man heavydee wish i could help you out but if you checked all the fuses i have no idea what to check...sounds like you may have shorted the speaker wires together....possibly melted them together somewhere...maybe even fried the factory amp...wish i could help you...if i think of anything i will be sure to let you know...

try unhooking and reconnecting the battery that may reset the internal amp if it has a circuit breaker built into it...other than that i have no idea....


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well looks like I'm S.O.L. 

- I looked at all the fuses and all look good.
- Reset the battery to see if that would reset the amp/radio
- Disconnected the Rear left speaker then reset the amp/radio again 

Did all the above and I'm still not getting any sound. Looks like I need to take it to the dealer unless anyone else has any ideas. And they're probably not going to put it under warrenty so looks like the money I saved on having a professional do it is being spent (plus more) on getting my radio fixed.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> Well looks like I'm S.O.L.
> 
> - I looked at all the fuses and all look good.
> - Reset the battery to see if that would reset the amp/radio
> ...


I would put it all back to stock... make it look like no one touched anything (if that possible). Take the car in and act dumb as ****!! They might fix it for free... jut act like you have no idea why it happened...


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I would put it all back to stock... make it look like no one touched anything (if that possible). Take the car in and act dumb as ****!! They might fix it for free... jut act like you have no idea why it happened...


Hey, it's worth a shot... Thanks limited.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> Hey, it's worth a shot... Thanks limited.


good luck man....if you do as limited says and make it look perfect and like no one touched it they probably won't notice anything...


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Might as well put it out there that you should assume these direction are at your own risk, I only share this information to help the cruze community.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Might as well put it out there that you should assume these direction are at your own risk, I only share this information to help the cruze community.


lol...thanks for the help itsbmw...mine is working great


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

I totally understand that the info here is for those who want to venture and take responsibilty for their own actions. I did and it's gonna cost me 700 for a new radio + labor. 

Lesson learned for me, pay the extra and let a professional do the work.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> I totally understand that the info here is for those who want to venture and take responsibilty for their own actions. I did and it's gonna cost me 700 for a new radio + labor.
> 
> Lesson learned for me, pay the extra and let a professional do the work.


dang sorry to hear that.....that is a ridiculous amount of money for that radio...if you only fried the amp you can get it alot cheaper...not sure what the actual radio cost though

heres the amp...


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, it really sux man. The money I thought i was saving by putting it in myself has now more than tripled by my dumb ass mistakes. Oh well....

BTW - they're telling me it's the radio because there's no sound at all coming from the speakers (door ajar, turn signals, blue tooth, onstar) all go through the radio and all are not working. I think I deserver this smile face. What do you guys think??

:noob:

haha!! What's done is done, all i can do is make some humor out of the whole deal.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

My bosses acadia's radio died just the deck costed 800 i think.Everything goes through them. He called a few shops they said they would have to splice alot of things to get a aftermarket deck to work... Thats 1 reason i spent the extra money on 5 year 100 k bumper to bumper. He was out of warranty about 5000 miles.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah all new gm cars have most of there features running through the radio now...thats why you generally have to buy an interface box and harness for aftermarket radio installs....kinda stupid but it is what it is


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> My bosses acadia's radio died just the deck costed 800 i think.Everything goes through them. He called a few shops they said they would have to splice alot of things to get a aftermarket deck to work... Thats 1 reason i spent the extra money on 5 year 100 k bumper to bumper. He was out of warranty about 5000 miles.


One thing the dealer never mentioned was my warrenty being voided. I guess I should ask that question when I call them up tomorrow


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

definitely ask, the worst thing that could happen is they say no...but if they never found the mistake that caused it i don't see why it wouldn't be...you would be kicking yourself if you payed for something that was covered under warranty..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mrheavydee95 said:


> Worked like a charm O, plastics are off, now time to get to work. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


do you have to take the hood release lever off? or can you take the panel off without messing with it?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

no you don't need to remove the hood release. when your pulling the kick panel off you just need to lift it and it should allow the panel to pull straight back. there is a clip directly to left of the hood release


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

do you guys recommend these or is it better to get the flexible type?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Get your lights from oznium. I have been for 4 years. If anything goes wrong they replace it no questions asked


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Best I could get, I was in a rush.
> 
> I put an alligator clip on the wires so you knew which pair I was talking about:
> 
> ...


I bought a LOC and it has 6 wires coming out of it. Which wires do I connect to the speaker wire?

Do I only splice into the green/green,black wires to get my signal for the LOC?

Thanks


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Get your lights from oznium. I have been for 4 years. If anything goes wrong they replace it no questions asked


I can second the Oznium recommendation...very good folks to do business with.

Itsbmw, this is a great thread man, really workin' your fingers to the keyboard! 

One question if I may...
I'd like to have my underdash lighting work with the lighted sills,,,have you tapped into this power yet? If so, any enlightenment from you will be greatly appreciated!:not_worthy:


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Cigarette lighter fuse(I think #6) its the switched +12v source for my hardwired radar detector, subwoofer remote turn on, and now these LEDs
> 
> Just buy an add-a-circuit from advanced autoparts



sorry for this noob question, but which type of add-a-circuit did you use for fuse#6? from what i've read, there are different sized automotive fuses, so it would follow that there are different sizes for add-a-circuit?

cheers!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this is the one i bought..


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

Much thanks for all the info with pics!! I just picked up a 2011 black on black LTZ and was searching the net for info on how to add blue LED's and a subwoofer.


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, Oznium is still back ordered on the 1 foot flexible blue LED strips.


----------



## Phil.lalim (Mar 11, 2012)

*itsbmw* how did you secure the lights? And what else did you need besides the Add-A-Circuit?

Thank you


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Been a while since I've been on here. Thanks for all the "thanks" I hope this guide has helped a lot of people. I have an 09 cobalt ss now, but I'm sure I can still help you guys with any questions you have whenever I get time.


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

I am planning to do the same install as written in this thread, but I was thinking about if it is possible to wire the LED's to the LED in dash or just wire it into something that will turn on the footwell when it is dark outside, like the dash led turns on automatically at night?

Will this be possible?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

Nepoznati said:


> I am planning to do the same install as written in this thread, but I was thinking about if it is possible to wire the LED's to the LED in dash or just wire it into something that will turn on the footwell when it is dark outside, like the dash led turns on automatically at night?
> 
> Will this be possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No one have an idea? Sorry to bump the post but I will really like to install it soon


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

So I just bought these however I went with the 6 inch strips instead of the 12 inch ones. The 6 inch ones aren't long enough to reach all the way to the passenger side. I've done everything the same as the OP. Is there anything I can do to make it reach or do I need to buy the 12 inch ones? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

